# GT #76: Minnesota Timberwolves (19-55) @ Phoenix Suns (50-25)- 4/4



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Minnesota Timberwolves (19-55) vs Phoenix Suns (50-25) 
* 

*When: Friday, 10EST/8MT/7PST
TV: Local or by Illegal method* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*T-Wolves Projected Starters:* 







































* Randy Foye [SG] Marco Jaric [SF] Kirk Snyder [PF] Ryan Gomes [C] Al Jefferson * 















*Suns have been placed onSTAY FOCUSED *​


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Swear to god if we are the only team in the NBA to lose the season series with the Wolves I'll murder myself on the spot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This should be a pretty easy game, the Wolves are in full tanking mode. (But they did play the Pistons pretty damn well)


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

We do have a history of playing down to our opponents. But not recently. This should be an easy win. Although I'm more interested in seeing how much playing time Skinner and DJ get. If this is a blowout and they still get less than 5 minutes each then I won't be too happy.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Indeed, we can't underestimate them again, hopefully then will be determined enough to open a lead that the bench can maintain with ease


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bircan said:


> Indeed,* we can't underestimate them again*, hopefully then will be determined enough to open a lead that the bench can maintain with ease


Well, you think after the first loss they would have learned this. Because they lost to em again.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Swear to god if we are the only team in the NBA to lose the season series with the Wolves I'll murder myself on the spot.


Me too. Lets meet up if we lose and have a suicidal party.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'll bring the tainted Kool-Aid.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

We already beat them in our house by 20 so I don't see why we can't do that again.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Here's to Skinner, DJ, and Marks playing the 4th quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully Amare/Jefferson match-up with each other, but I doubt that'll happen a lot since Jefferson will probably be guarding Shaq. Poor Ryan Gomes is going to get eaten up alive by Amare.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Hill is expected to play tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THIS is what I am talking about. 

It was 14-10 with 8 mins or so left, and then I had to restart my computer. I finally get back to it, and it's 33-12 Suns with 2 mins and change left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 61-42 at the half


Nash has 14 pts (5-5), 8 assists

Amare 12 pts (4-8), 7 rebs, 2 blks


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice...keep it up boys so I dont have to kill myself.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

4 TOs for Twolves in 3 Quarters, 14 for Suns. I think this is the most worrisome stat of the game, taking care of the ball


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^You and everyone else haha.

Suns lead 86-64 at the end of 3.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

When was the last time our reserves were all on the floor? That's nice for a change.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 117, T-Wolves 88*


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

And they all did score and do something else like assist, block, rebound.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone who watched the game how did DJ do?
He put up some pretty good numbers for the time he played
4 points, 4 assists, 0 TO in only 5 minutes..

Skinner needs to be a part of the rotation too i like his line.
4 points, 8 rebounds, 4 blocks in 16 minutes.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Nice to to see everyone play, score and contribute!!!

Hopefully D'antoni doesn't make a habit of it.


----------

